

Show HN: My two Linux tips – terminal titles + local wiki - NY_hudson
http://vsido.org/index.php?topic=1040.0

======
NY_hudson
Just to give a little motivation, the first is changing your titles on a
terminal when you use man, less or vi...so instead of having 5 terminals open
all with the same cryptic title of "someuser@somehost - Terminal" you can
actually tell which man page is which (pretty good, I think)

The second is how to install a local wiki on your box. It's a great way to
access local docs, keep notes for projects, etc. My example uses MediaWiki but
Docuwiki also works. Check the pictures I posted and you can see a good
example of its use.

Anyway, hope someone finds this helpful ;-)

